# Morel mushrooms



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the first video of several that I will be doing regarding morel mushrooms. Since filming and editing this video, our patch has fruited and we plan to have part 2 up within the next day or so. In Georgia, morels are typically found in sandy soils in creek or river bottoms near ash and elm tree. Our patch, however, is nowhere near a creek or river or even a stream and the soil isn't sandy. Hopefully this will help others locate morels in similar habitat.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

deerhuntinghippie said:


> This is the first video of several that I will be doing regarding morel mushrooms. Since filming and editing this video, our patch has fruited and we plan to have part 2 up within the next day or so. In Georgia, morels are typically found in sandy soils in creek or river bottoms near ash and elm tree. Our patch, however, is nowhere near a creek or river or even a stream and the soil isn't sandy. Hopefully this will help others locate morels in similar habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job filming that.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

phorisc said:


> nice job filming that.


Thanks man! Much appreciated. Wished I could film every shot with our Canon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

